# Eine Vektorgrafik in Swing einbinden



## Bronko (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir hier die Datei "weltkarte.jpg" mit photoshop in eine vektorgrafikdatei(*.psd) umgewandelt. wie kann ich denn diese datei in swing einbinden, um diese grafik später mit einer einfachen zoom funktion zu versehen, bzw als was sollte ich diese vektorgrafik speichern?

Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt zu diesem thema, hab aber nichts passendes gefunden.

weiß da jemand was?

danke für jede hilfe!

bronko


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2005)

Seit wann soll denn PSD ein Vektor-Format sein?

Allgemein ist das Umwandeln von Pixelgrafiken in Vektorgrafik ein zeimlicher Scheiß und mitnichten damit erledigt, dass man es einfach mal in nem anderen Format abspeichert. Schau dir mal Inkscape an, ist ein Open Source SVG-Programm, mit dem man auch Pixelgrafik umwandeln kann. SVG kannste dann mit der Batik-Library der Apache Foundation (ebenfalls Open Source) in Swing einbinden.


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Seit wann soll denn PSD ein Vektor-Format sein?



ähm, adobe hat gestern abend auf sat 1 bekanntgegeben, dass psd ab sofort als vektor format anzusehen ist!

haha, 
nein ich hab mit ps das vektorisieren vorbereitet und hab jetzt eben ne svg datei.

also mit illustrator hat das umwandeln eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert, hoffe ich doch mal.

ich werde mir die batik library dann mal genauer anschauen.

besten dank!

Bronko


----------

